# HTTP-Authentication



## AntonioPerversi (6. Jun 2005)

Moin!

Ich ziehe mit meinem prog xml Dateien von einem http-Server und werte diese dann aus. So viel zum Hintergrund.
Die Dateien liegen allerdings in nem passwortgeschützten Bereich, d.h. ich krieg immer ne 401 Meldung : "Server returned response code 401 for url h**p://www.meineDomain.de".
Ich mus also irgendwie username und passwort übergeben. Wie funktioniert das?

MfG A.P.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jun 2005)

```
String authentication = 
(new BASE64Encoder()).encode((name + ":"+pass).getBytes());
        
httpUrlConnection.setRequestProperty(
       "Authorization", "Basic "+ authentication );
```
du brauchst natürlich einen BASE64 Encoder dazu


----------



## AntonioPerversi (7. Jun 2005)

Jo, funzt! Danke! 8)


----------

